# How to remove electric motor from Western pro plus



## jleveke (Jan 16, 2014)

I've got a Western Pro Plus 7.5 2004(I think) that I'm trying to put a new bushing sleeve kit in and I'm having trouble getting the electric motor free from the valve body. First off do I need to remove the motor if I'm putting in the sleeve kit and are there more than just the two bolts that run through the motor that hold everything together. I have removed the two long bolts and have tried hitting the motor with a deadblow but nothing is moving. I cant see any other bolts holding everything together. Any help is appreciated. 

Just for reference my problem is an intermittent screech when I raise the plow. I changed the fluid, new reservoir and new filters,the screech persists. Through research on PlowSite I've decided on this bushing sleeve kit that goes between the pump, valve body and motor.

Thanks again -Joe


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Your talking about an ultramount correct?


----------



## jleveke (Jan 16, 2014)

Yes, but I got it off, I just didn't want to bang on the motor housing and breaking something. Turns out all I needed was a bigger hammer and it came right off. The new motor sleeve bearing is in and so far no noise.


----------

